
Lenovo adds AMD Ryzen Pro-powered laptops to its ThinkPad family - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/lenovo-adds-amd-ryzen-pro-powered-laptops-to-its-thinkpad-family/
======
linuxftw
FYI Lenovo has really dropped the ball on supporting Ryzen chipsets for Linux:
[https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-11e-Windows-13-E-and/T...](https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-11e-Windows-13-E-and/ThinkPad-E485-E585-Firmware-
bug-ACPI-IVRS-table/m-p/4191484)

They simply need to update some entries in bios to fix IOMMU table, but they
refuse to do so.

~~~
eggsome
I wish this were true. Even with the kernel parameters listed here:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop/Lenovo](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop/Lenovo)
I have an E585 and I _still_ get random kernel lockups (running Ubuntu 19.04).
Most of the symptoms I've experienced are listed here:
[https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683](https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683)

Such a shame, since the 2700u would otherwise be perfect for my use case :(

~~~
bubblethink
I had ordered an e585 since it was cheap, but cancelled it instead for an e590
as soon as I learnt about these issues. In recent years, lenovo has dropped
linux support for the e series, presumably as a cost cutting measure. e570 was
the last one to be officially supported by lenovo for linux. Note that the
ones that are officially supported such as the T/X/P series ones also often
have problems to varying degrees. So with something not officially supported
and broken, there is almost zero chance of lenovo fixing anything proactively.
The intel variants of e-series (e580/e590) still work about as well as the
intel variants of t/x/p. For amd, only A series is officially supported.

------
mixedCase
These will still be both GPU and CPU on the 14nm process, right?

